
Show HN: Curated List of Equity Free Funds with Entrepreneur Interviews - p12dpraneeth
https://yourfirstinvestor.com/
======
p12dpraneeth
Hello Everyone,

In November 2016, we decided to explore ways to fund our startup. In the
process, we found many equity free grants and it seemed like a viable option.
The next thing we did was to collate a list of all the equity free funding
options available across the globe in hopes of applying to those and getting
into one.

Instead of just wasting the effort spent on secondary search, we put the list
out at YourFirstInvestor.com (YFI). The response we received was phenomenal,
and the feedback we received helped us evolve it into a product from just a
list. So, YourFirstInvestor.com today hosts a curated list of equity free
grants available across the globe and interviews with entrepreneurs who have
attended these programs. We also send out a newsletter with info about
application open dates and other noteworthy announcements from these programs.

We built YFI to help fellow founders explore various equity free funding
options available across the globe to grow their startups. Please check it out
and let us know your thoughts and suggestions...

